# Zadok the priest



## mgr

Can anyone recommend a really good recording of this -
very disapointed with 2 copies i have - in particulat 1960s Wilcocks/King College choir recording
My perfect recording is sharp clear with choir dominating with plenty of ATTACK almost staccato in delivery

anyway thats the way I was taught to sing it

thanks martin


----------



## Handel

I remember that Wilcocks is not that bad. 

Anyway, I have a nice version by Robert King/Kings's Orchestra/Hyperion....

They tried to recreate the music and the ceremonial of George II coronation in 1727.


----------



## Morigan

My favourite version is by Sir Neville Marriner and the ASMF which I have on a british music compilation CD.

I think you might like the Pinnock/English Consort performance, which is HIP. I have their complete coronation anthems recording which features the Concerto a due cori #2 as extra.


----------



## tzadik

I also have the Trevor Pinnock one, it's stellar.


----------



## coloneljessop

*Zadok*

There is a very good version on a handel compilation cd which is on the HMV Classics label.Heres thehttp://www.hmv.co.uk/hmvweb/displayProductDetails.do?ctx=12;3;25;-1&sku=377940 link---


----------

